# العنفات التربينيه



## رشيد الديزل (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*




*​*يؤمن التوربين الطاقة اللازمة لمجموعة واسعة من الآلات ، منها المولدات الكهربائية ومضخات الماء. وفي الواقع، تنتج المولدات التي تحركها توربينات معظم الكهرباء المستخدمة في إضاءة المنازل وتشغيل المصانع. *

*وتؤدي التوربينات التي تشغل مضخات الماء دورًًًا مهماً في مشاريع الري في جميع أنحاء العالم. وتستخدم التوربينات كذلك لتدوير مراوح السّفن، وتعد جزءًا مهمًّا في محرك الطائرة النفاثة.

التوربِيــن جهاز ذو عضو دور، يديره سائل أو غاز متحرّك، مثل الماء والبخار والغاز والهواء، ويسمى أيضًا العنَفَة. يغير التوربين الطاقة الحركيّة (طاقة الحركة) لسائل إلى نوع خاص من الطّاقة الحركيّة وهي طاقة الدّوران التي تُستخدم لتحريك الآلات. يوصّل التوربين الطّاقة الميكانيكية إلى الآلات الأخرى عن طريق دوران المحور الدّوار. 
**يتكون التوربين من جزئين رئيسيين هما :

▪ الجزء الدوار. 
▪ الجزء الساكن. *


*



*​*أنواع التوربينات ( العنفات ) 

يعتمد تصنيف للتوربينات تبعاً لنوع السّائل الذي يُديرها؛ وطبقًا لهذا التصنيف، هنالك أربعة أنواع من التوربينات : 

1- التوربين المائي .
2- التوربين البخاري .
3- التوربين الغازي .
4- التوربين الهوائي.
*
*التوربين المائي**Hydro Turbine
*
*معظم التوربينات المائية تديرها شلالات مائية أو مياه مخزّنة خلف سدود. وتستخدم هذه التوربينات في تشغيل مولّدات كهربائية في محطّات القدرة الكهرومائية. 

وهناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسيّة من التوربينات المائية:
1- عجلة بلتون . 
3- توربين فرانسيس .
3- توربين كابلن. 
ويعتمد نوع التوربين المستخدم في أي مصنع على ارتفاع الضّغط الموجود ( وارتفاع الضّغط هو المسافة التي تسقطها المياه قبل أن ترتطم بالتوربين). ويتدرج ارتفاع الضغط من حوالي مترين ونصف المتر إلى أكثر من 300م.

عجلة بلتون : وهي عبارة عن** توربين مائي يعمل بالدفع، أي أن قوة ضرب الماء على عجلة التوربين تجعلها تدور، حيث تت**** المياه إلى جهة التوربين عبر أنبوب يسمى قناة ضبط جريان الماء وتضرب المياه السطول الموجودة على العجلة على شكل نافورة عالية السرعة.
ويُستخدم هذا النوع من التوربين عندما يكون ارتفاع الضّغط أكثر من 300م. يتكوّن العضو الدّوار في عجلة بلتون من عجلة واحدة فقط مركّبة على محور أفقي، وهذه العجلة فيها سطول على شكل أكواب على حافتها الخارجيّة. 
ويسقط الماء من بحيرة أو خزّان على التوربين من خلال أنبوب طويل يسمّى البربخ. وتزيد الصّنابير ـ وعددها من واحد إلى سِتّة ـ والموجودة في نهاية القناة، من سرعة تدفّق الماء، وتوجّه الماء إلى السّطول، فتدير قوة هذه النوافير المائية عالية السّرعة العجلة.
*

*



*​*التوربين البخاري Steam Turbine 

ويطلق اسم العنفة على التوربين , والتوربينات البخارية من أهم أنواع التوربينات التي تستخدم في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ،فهي تشغِّل المولدات الكهربائيّة في معظم محطّات القدرة، وتشغّل كذلك السّفن والآلات الثّقيلة. 
وتُعدُّ التوربينات البخارية ذات المراحل المتعدّدة من أقوى المحرّكات في العالم، حيث تنتج بعض التوربينات البخاريّة طاقة مقدارها حوالي 750 مليون واط.

تعمل التوربينات البخارية بالبخار. وفي معظم الحالات، ينتج البخار عن طريق تسخين الماء في غلاّية وقودها من الفحم الحجري، أو الزيت أو الغاز الطبيعي. أما في محطّات القدرة النّووية فتحّول الحرارة الناتجة عن انشطار الذّرة في المفاعل النووي الماء إلى بخار.

يدخل البخار إلى التوربين ودرجة حرارته مرتفعة جدًّا تصل إلى 650°م وضغطه مرتفع يصل إلى 250كجم/سم². ويندفع هذا البخار المضغوط عبر التوربين، جاعلاً عجلات التوربين تدور بسرعة.

مكونات توربين بخاريتقسم التوربينات حسب الطريقة التي يوجه بها البخار إلى ريش Blades الجزء الدوار وتقسم إلى قسمين:
▪ توربينات دفعية. 
▪ توربينات تعمل برد الفعل. 

في التوربين الدفعي البسيط يركب عدد من العجلات التي تحمل كل منها صف من الريش بطول محيطها, على عامود واحد مشترك. ويوجد أمام كل عجلة قرص معدني ساكن, به فتحات تعمل بمثابةفوهات لتوجيه منافث البخار إلى الريش, وبعد مرور البخار إلى الريش العجلة الأولى فإنه بواسطة مجموعة أخرى من الفوهات إلى المجموعة الثانية, وهكذا خلال المراحل المتتالية, حتى تستنفذ كل الطاقة النافعة بالبخار.

في التوربين الذي يعمل برد الفعل فتستبدل بالفوهات حلقات من الريش الساكنة تتخلل صفوف الريش المتحركة, ويمكن الحصول على القدرة (القوى المتحركة) بتأثير رد الفعل الناشيء من البخار نتيجة لمروره بين الريش المتحركة والساكنة.

نظرا لان البخار يفقد بعضا من قوته بعد مروره بكل حلقة من الحلقات ذات الريش, لذا فأن هذه الحلقات تصنع بأقطار متدرجة في الكبر حتى يمكن الحصول على أقصى جهد ممكن من البخار الذي ينخفض ضغطه بعد كل مرحلة.
*

*



*​*التوربين الغازي (Gas Turbine)

لهذا النوع من التوربينات استخدامات كثيرة فهو يستخدم في الطائرات ذات الدفع النفاث ووسائط النقل البحري والبري إضافة لاستخدامه في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وخصوصا في تجاوز ساعات الذروة. من مزاياه سرعة التشغيل (بعكس التوربين البخاري الذي يحتاج إلى ترتيبات وتحضير أولي).

يعمل التوربين الغازي على أنواع كثيرة من الوقود, فهو يعمل على الغاز الطبيعي (Natural Gas) وعلى السولار والجازولين وحتى على النفط الخام (مع بعض الإضافات الكيمياوية والترتيبات).

من عيوب التوربين الغازي هو انخفاض كفاءته (Efficiency) حيث تتراوح بين 15 و 25% وتتأثر كثيرا بدرجة حرارة المحيط (درجة حرارة الجو), كما أن عمرها التشغيلي قصير نسبيا وتستهلك كمية اكبر من الوقود (بالمقارنة مع محطات البخارية).

يتكون التوربين الغازي من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية:

ضاغط الهواء (The Air Compressor) يقوم بأخذ الهواء من الجو المحيط ويرفع ضغطه إلى عشرات الضغوط الجوية. 
غرفة الاحتراق (The Combustion Chamber) فيها يختلط الهواء المضغوط الآتي من ضاغطة الهواء مع الوقود ويحترقان معا بواسطة وسائل خاصة بالاشتعال, وتكون نواتج الاحتراق من غازات مختلفة وعلى درجات حرارة عالية وضغط مرتفع. 
التوربين (The Turbine) ويكون محوره أفقي مربوط من ناحية مع محور ضاغطة الهواء مباشرة ومن ناحية أخرى مع الحمل الميكانيكي المراد تدويره (كأن يكون مولد كهربائي مثلا) ومن خلال صندوق تروس (Gear Box) لخفض السرعة لأن سرعة دوران التوربين تكون عالية جدا. 
تدخل الغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق في التوربين فتصطدم بريشه الكثيرة العدد ثم إلى مدخنة.

تحتاج التوربينات الغازية لتشغيلها بأمان وسلامة إلى بعض المعدات والآلات المساعدة (Auxiliaries) على النحو التالي:*

*▪ مصافي الهواء قبل دخوله إلى ضاغطة الهواء. 
▪ مساعد التشغيل الأولي أي (بادئ تشغيل Starter), وهو إما محرك كهربائي أو محرك ديزل. 
▪وسائل أو منظومة للإشعال. 
▪ منظومة تبريد. 
▪ منظومة سيطرة ومعدات قياس الحرارة والضغط في كل مرحلة من مراحل العمل. *

*



*​*التوربين الهوائي Air Turbine*

*وهذ الأنواع من التوربينات مشهورة باسم الطواحين الهوائية، التي تعمل بطاقة الرياح. طوّرت هذه التوربينات قبل حوالي 1,300 سنة، وكان استخدامها الرئيسي في الماضي هو طحن الحبوب وضخ الماء. 
وفي نهاية القرن الثّامن عشر الميلادي كان استخدام الطواحين الهوائية قد انتشر في بلدان كثيرة في جميع أنحاء العالم. وفي القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، بدأ في بعض البلدان استبدال توربينات مغلفة ذات فعاليّه أفضل. وخلال السبعينيات من القرن العشرين، أدى نقصان النفط إلى زيادة الرغبة في استخدام التوربينات الهوائية لتوليد الكهرباء.*


----------



## sultan43210 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

the Wind turbines 
http://sultan-ieee.blogspot.com/2009/11/wind-turbines_15.html


----------



## ابوالضحي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل وخاصه بالنسبه لي لاني اريد معرفة كل شي عن التوربينات البخاريه


----------



## حسن59 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك كما ارجو منك دعم الموضوع بصور


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (26 يناير 2010)

اريد معلومات عن كيفية تحسين اقتصادية المحركات العنفية الغازية باستخدام المبادل المسترجع وحساباته


----------



## d.salah30 (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

بارك الله بك و بعلمك و هذا موضوع هام لانه مستخدم عمليا و مفيد االكثيرين

اسمحلي بسؤال من فضلك عن عزم الطاقة الازمة للدوران بصورة عامة في مثل هذه المحطات

اكيد المنوبة ضخمة لتولد عدة ميغا وات بدورانها و لكن مع ذلك هل من الممكن استبدال التوربين بمحرك ديزل 

دوار مثل محرك فانكل الدوار المستخدم في الطائرات


فهل سيكون له القدرة على تحمل عزم الدوران و لا تهمنا صراحة الطاقة المستخدمة ما دام انتاج الهدروكسيجين لخلايا التحليل المائي قادرة على تشغيله بكفاءة مقارنة بالكيروسين




و ما توقعك لامكانية تطبيق النظام ان امكن على محطة من هذا النوع


----------



## omar abdelsadek (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## today (1 مارس 2010)

مشكورين .......... 
لكن ارجو أن يزود الشرح بصور و مقاطع متحركة أكثر .


----------



## إبن جبير (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي رشيد ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً لكم على هذه الموقع الجميل والمفيد


----------



## رشيد الديزل (12 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيزd.salah30 لم افهم سؤالك جيداَ
ولكن محركات الطائرات يدور في سرعات عاليه جداَ ويستخدم مراوع في محطات البخار لتوليد عزم قوي وليس دوران عالي السرعه


----------



## mohamed alaa elden (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

